# like



## Alexandra (Jan 26, 2011)

Ποια ελληνική λέξη θα λέγατε ότι χρησιμοποιούν οι Έλληνες έφηβοι με την ίδια συχνότητα που εμφανίζεται το "like" σε κάθε πρόταση των Αμερικανών; Να μην είναι βωμολοχία, απλώς εκνευριστικά επαλαμβανόμενη. Παλιότερα ήταν το "να πούμε". Υπάρχει τώρα κάποια άλλη;

_Like_ can also be used in much the same way as "_um..._" as a discourse particle. It has become a trend among North American teenagers to use the word like in this way.(see Valspeak, discourse marker, and speech disfluency):


I, like, don't know what to do.
 It is also becoming more often used (Northern England and Hiberno-English in particular) at the end of a sentence, as an alternative to _you know_. Note that this construction implies a desire to remain calm and defuse tension:


I didn't say anything, like.
Just be cool, like.
 Use of "like" as a filler is a fairly old practice in Welsh English. In Scotland, it was used at least as early as 19th century, e.g. in R L Stevenson's 1886 novel _Kidnapped_:
_What'll like be your business, mannie?_ (p 7)'_What's like wrong with him?' said she at last._ (p 193)


----------



## nikosl (Jan 26, 2011)

ι)ας πούμε ιι)ξέρω 'γω; ιιι)ρε παιδί μου ιv)΄ντάξει


----------



## Palavra (Jan 26, 2011)

μου κάνει/του κάνω κτλ: Μου κάνει: «έλα, ρε!», του κάνω: «ναι σου λέω» κ.ο.κ. Edit: το ξαναδιάβασα με προσοχή, αυτό που προτείνω κάνει μόνο για το he's like "blabla", and I'm like "blabla".


----------



## sunshine (Jan 26, 2011)

Και το "ξέρεις" λένε συχνά.
Άλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν το λένε οι σημερινοί έφηβοι ή αν το λέγανε οι έφηβοι της γενιάς μου...


----------



## paraskevi (Jan 26, 2011)

Σε εκπομπή ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού ένας νεαρός τηλεφώνησε για να σχολιάσει κάτι, και σε τρεις προτάσεις πρέπει να είπε το "έτσι" τουλάχιστον 8 φορές. Έχω ακούσει και γυμνασιόπαιδα να το χρησιμοποιούν πολύ.


----------



## EleniD (Jan 26, 2011)

"Δεν υπάρχει" - το ακούω συνέχεια απ' τα παιδιά μου και τους φίλους τους. Παίζει επίσης πολύ η λέξη "άκυρο", με θετική έννοια για αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2011)

Η περίοδος με το «έλεος» πέρασε ή καλά κρατεί ακόμα;


----------



## EleniD (Jan 26, 2011)

...κι αυτό το λένε αλλά νομίζω πως όχι τόσο όσο παλιότερα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως προτείνω τα "μιλάμε" και "καλά":
Είναι μιλάμε και πολύ τύπισσα, αλλά μιλάμε εγώ της το παίζω κάπως κι εκείνη μιλάμε μου την πέφτει και τότε μιλάμε τα είδα όλα κωλυόμενα.
Τώρα καλά ρε παιδιά τι και καλά να σας πω, καλά μιλάμε έχω φύγει τελείως, καλά έκανα μιλάμε δυο μέρες να συνέλθω.


----------



## Irini (Jan 26, 2011)

Δες αν σου κάνει κάτι από αυτά. Εκτός από το "έτσι" που μπαίνει σχεδόν παντού (όχι όμως και σαν το "like") που προαναφέρθηκε δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάποιο άλλο που να είναι τόσο πασπαρτού από τότε που μου έσπαγε τα νεύρα το ας/να πούμε. Δεν είμαι Ελλάδα όμως οπότε μπορεί να έχω χάσει κάτι.

Edit: Σωστά! Το "μιλάμε" είναι διαχρονικό!


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 26, 2011)

"και καλά!"


----------



## Themis (Jan 26, 2011)

Κόρη Θέμη εδώ.
Λοιπόν, το like χρησιμοποιείται σε εντελώς διαφορετικές περιστάσεις. Εκδοχές όπως το "του/της κάνω" ή "να πούμε" είναι λίγο πιό ειδικές, και όχι τόσο συχνά επαναλαμβανόμενες. Επίσης, ως εφηβάκι, πιστοποιώ πως το "να πούμε", το "μιλάμε" και μερικά άλλα που αναφέρθηκαν έχουν χάσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό το εύρος τους, και τείνουν να ισχύουν μόνο στους 25+.
Αντιθέτως, σε πλήρη άνθιση βρίσκεται το "ρε παιδί μου", το οποίο συχνά παρεμβάλλεται με κάπως διστακτική, χαμηλή φωνή απλώς για να δείξει μια δυσκολία στο να εκφραστεί κάποιος με ακρίβεια. Έχει εξαπλωθεί τόσο που συναντάται και σε πολύ σοβαρές συζητήσεις. Πρόσφατα άκουσα π.χ.
"Το άσυλο είναι, ρε παιδί μου, κάτι παραπάνω από ένα κοινωνικό έθιμο. Δεν είναι, ρε παιδί μου, μόνο το longus usus που το έχει καθιερώσει πια ως κοινωνικό κεκτημένο. Είναι και, πώς να το πω ρε παιδί μου, μια ολόκληρη φιλελεύθερη ιδεολογία που εκφράζεται μέσω των θεσμών αυτών. Είναι, ρε παιδί μου, ένα δείγμα πολιτισμού και δημοκρατίας."
Τάδε έφη μεταπτυχιακός νομικής.
Παρατηρεί λοιπόν κανείς ότι αυτή η έκφραση, όπως και το like, έχει ξεφύγει από τα στενά όρια της νεολαιίστικης αργκό και της οικειότητας, και για το ολοένα διευρυνόμενο εύρος της αυτό την θεωρώ το καλύτερο αντίστοιχο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 26, 2011)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Ζαζ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2011)

Themis said:


> Κόρη Θέμη εδώ.


Αγαπητή κόρη Θέμη (που όλες οι παρεμβάσεις σου μέχρι στιγμής εδώ είναι λίγες και ζουμερές) γιατί δεν κάνεις μια ξεχωριστή εγγραφή, να σε βρίσκουν και οι φαν σου πιο εύκολα;


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2011)

Χερ Ντόκτοορ, μην το παροτρύνετε το κορίτσι, δεν έχετε ακούσει το περί δεν θέλω τους γονείς μου φίλους στο Φέισμπουκ; Έτσι κι εδώ....


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2011)

Μα γι' αυτό το προτείνω, να κάνει έναν λογαριασμό δικό της να μην καρφώνεται... :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 26, 2011)

Μπα, μπορεί να της πέφτουμε μεγάλοι


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Μπα, μπορεί να της πέφτουμε μεγάλοι


Μεγάλοι;!  Ακόμη και σεις, που αρχίσατε το κολύμπι από τα δύο σας;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 26, 2011)

Mais oui! Δε θυμάσαι στο σχολείο, ήμασταν π.χ. 15 και λέγαμε «ά, αυτός/αυτή είναι μεγάλος/μεγάλη, είναι 17» και που τα 2 χρόνια μας φαινόντουσαν αιώνες; Ε, κάπως έτσι, [ανερυθρίαστες προσθαφαιρέσεις] εγώ κοντεύω πια τα 25 [/ανερυθρίαστες προσθαφαιρέσεις], άντε να 'ναι το κορίτσι 20, ε, μέχρι κι *εγώ* μεγάλη θα της φαίνομαι!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 27, 2011)

Themis said:


> Κόρη Θέμη εδώ.
> ...πιστοποιώ πως το "να πούμε", το "μιλάμε" και μερικά άλλα που αναφέρθηκαν έχουν χάσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό το εύρος τους, και τείνουν να ισχύουν μόνο στους 25+.
> Αντιθέτως, σε πλήρη άνθιση βρίσκεται το "ρε παιδί μου"...
> Πρόσφατα άκουσα π.χ. [...] Τάδε έφη μεταπτυχιακός νομικής.


Δεν είναι λίγο αντιφατικό αυτό που λες; Από τη μία λές το το "να πούμε" και το "μιλάμε" ισχύουν μόνο στους 25plus ενώ το "ρε παιδί μου" ισχύουν στους εφήβους, κι από την άλλη φέρνεις παράδειγμα χρήσης του "ρε παιδί μου από μεταπτυχιακό νομικής που σίγουρα έχει πατήσει τα 24 και μπορεί να είναι και παραπάνω. Μήπως κάτι δεν κατάλαβα;

Σαφώς το "να πούμε" είναι παρωχημένο, κανείς δεν το λέει πια, όσο plus και να είναι. Για το "μιλάμε" και το "καλά" μπορώ να πω ότι χρησιμοποιούνται και τείνω να συμφωνήσω με το Ζάζουλα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς κατανέμεται η χρήση του στον πληθυσμό. Σίγουρα ένας έφηβος ξέρει καλύτερα από μένα τι λένε οι έφηβοι.


----------



## ThemisDaughter (Jan 27, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι κάπως παρανοήθηκε αυτό που είπα. Ίσως δεν εκφράστηκα εγώ αρκετά καθαρά (το 'χω αυτό...), αλλά όσον αφορά το "να πούμε" και το "μιλάμε", εννοούσα πως δεν είναι πια της μόδας και ηχούν ελαφρώς παρωχημένα. Αντίθετα, το "ρε παιδί μου" παραμένει ακμαιότατο μεταξύ των νέων, αλλά είναι -και- αποδεκτό σε σοβαρότερες συζητήσεις, όπως το απόσπασμα που προανέφερα.
Για αυτό μου ταιριάζει για απόδοση του "like". Επειδή, ενώ είναι μια νεολαιίστικη έκφραση, έχει απλώσει τα πλοκάμια της παντού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2011)

Καλωσόρισες Θεμισντοτίρ. :) Κάποια μακρινή σχέση με την Ισλανδία, ίσως;


----------



## ThemisDaughter (Jan 27, 2011)

Αφού παρακολούθησα με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον την συζήτηση περί του "να μην θέλεις τη μάνα σου στο φεϊσμπουκ", αποφάσισα και εγώ να αυτονομηθώ, επιλέγοντας λοιπόν αυτό το τολμηρό όνομα χρήστη, το οποίο υπογραμμίζει την ανεξαρτησία της σκέψης μου και την αποδέσμευση μου από τον κλοιό των πατρικών ενδιαφερόντων.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 27, 2011)

ThemisDaughter said:


> Νομίζω ότι κάπως παρανοήθηκε αυτό που είπα. Ίσως δεν εκφράστηκα εγώ αρκετά καθαρά (το 'χω αυτό...), αλλά όσον αφορά το "να πούμε" και το "μιλάμε", εννοούσα πως δεν είναι πια της μόδας και ηχούν ελαφρώς παρωχημένα. Αντίθετα, το "ρε παιδί μου" παραμένει ακμαιότατο μεταξύ των νέων, αλλά είναι -και- αποδεκτό σε σοβαρότερες συζητήσεις, όπως το απόσπασμα που προανέφερα.
> Για αυτό μου ταιριάζει για απόδοση του "like". Επειδή, ενώ είναι μια νεολαιίστικη έκφραση, έχει απλώσει τα πλοκάμια της παντού.



Εγώ θα έλεγα απλά το *ρε συ*. Όχι ότι το «ρε παιδί μου» δεν λέγεται, βεβαίως βεβαίως.


----------



## ThemisDaughter (Jan 27, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Εγώ θα έλεγα απλά το *ρε συ*. Όχι ότι το «ρε παιδί μου» δεν λέγεται, βεβαίως βεβαίως.



Το θέμα με το "ρε συ" είναι ότι απευθύνεται ειδικά σε κάποιον, άρα υπονοεί κάποιο βαθμό οικειότητας, και μια διμερή συζήτηση. Αντίθετα, το "ρε παιδί μου" έχει χάσει πια αυτή τη χροιά.


----------



## StellaP (Jan 27, 2011)

Έχει δίκιο η ThemisDaughter, γιατί αυτό το "ρε παιδί μου" το έχω ακούσει κι εγώ πολλές φορές από το γιο μου και τους φίλους του (που είναι σχεδόν 30 χρονών) και μάλιστα όχι μόνον όταν μιλάνε μεταξύ τους αλλά το λένε και σε μένα.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 27, 2011)

Παίζει και σε βερσιόν «ρε σεις». Το «ρε παιδί μου» εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν το πολυακούω, τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο όσο το «ρε συ»/«ρε σεις». Τέσπα. :)


----------



## Earion (Jan 28, 2011)

Μου επιτρέπετε να ξεστρατίσω ολωσδιόλου τη συζήτηση και να σας διηγηθώ τι έπαθα προχτές το βράδυ; Πήγα να παρακολουθήσω μια διάλεξη σε έναν οργανισμό την ύπαρξη του οποίου αγνοούσα και στο τέλος της εκδήλωσης προσέγγισα τον υπεύθυνο και άρχισα να τον ρωτώ τι είναι αυτός ο οργανισμός και τι δραστηριότητες έχει. Αυτός, αφού μου εξήγησε, με ρώτησε αν θέλω να μαθαίνω τις προσεχείς εκδηλώσεις τους με το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο, και ... ακολουθεί ο εξής διάλογος:

--So, if you *like *us ...
--But of course I *like *you, tonight's event was superb.
--No, I mean if you press the button "LIKE" in our Facebook page...

Αποχώρησα με το αίσθημα ότι έχω μείνει πολύ, μα πολύ, πίσω...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 28, 2011)

Άη λάικ! 

Νομίζω ότι η Θεμισδώτερ ξέρει καλύτερα από εμάς τι ακούγεται στους νεανικούς κύκλους και τι όχι. Ώστε επικρατεί το "ρε παιδί μου". Κοίτα να δεις, δεν το φανταζόμουνα, ρε παιδί μου!


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2011)

Earion said:


> --So, if you *like *us ...
> --But of course I *like *you, tonight's event was superb.
> --No, I mean if you press the button "LIKE" in our Facebook page...



If you like them, you can sometimes also friend them.
Εμ, δεν τον άφησες κι εσύ τον άνθρωπο να σου τελειώσει τη φραση και να προσθεσει "στο Φέισμπουκ".


----------

